# Quick rant



## charlottecco2

I am so glad there is this section on the forum now, I just wanted to have a quick rant now.
As many of you know my baby was born with total kidney failure and was in hospital for 4 1/2 months and has to be hooked up to a machine for 10hours a night along with medication 4 times a day, injections twice a week, and continuously fed through a nasal gastric tube..... along with many other daily procedures, all to keep him alive.

This is very hard work and is 24/7, the machine beeps every 30 minutes at night and i have had hardly any sleep for the last 6 months.

But don't get me wrong i love my little man to pieces and he is worth every second and more, and i would not change him for the world.

I have had to come to terms with the fact my baby had a chronic illness, so why do other people feel the need to make me feel like a bad mum.

Everyday is the same, i take Jaiden out in his pushchair and we are continuously stared at and i have to put up with ignorant peoples hurtful comments.

Jaiden visually looks totally healthy apart from the tube that is up his nose and stuck to his face, due to the fact he does not eat.

I don't mind people asking me questions if its done in a polite way, although it would be nice to be able to go out with my baby just once without being stopped every 2 seconds with a question (i can't even go to the supermarket quickly)

I find it hard enough having to insert the god damn tube in through my babies nose and into his tummy, it really hurts him and its a horrible process, but its feeding him and helping him grow, so thats all that matters.

But i really don't know what gives someone the right to make a comment such as "don't you wish that you and your partner had been genetically tested, so this (pointing at Jaiden) hadn't happened"

THIS HADN'T HAPPENED!!!! HOW DARE HE. "THIS" is my beautiful baby you are talking about and "THIS" is not genetic.....just a 1 out of 4million chance of having Jaidens condition and i was that unfortunate 1. :dohh:

No one is to blame.

I'm sorry i am just so hurt by the comment, i need positive comments not horrible ones like the ones i get, i know its just people being ignorant and not actually understanding Jaidens condition,,,,but as i have always been taught 
"if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" 

Thanks for letting me rant. xxx


----------



## Serene123

:hugs:


----------



## Ema

:hug: XxxX


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs:


----------



## clairebear

:hug: hun x x x x


----------



## massacubano

:hugs: I know people tend to be quite rude. The world is not perfect and they seem to forget that!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Im sorry you have to deal with stupid people... :hugs: :hugs:

Your blessed and you know it and thats all that matters :hugs:


----------



## 1st_baby

IM sorry some ppl are so rude and incompetent :( you were blessed with a beautiful baby boy who loves you more then anything , god made him the way the is because he knew that his mommy would be there every step of the way no matter what goes on .

Never ever doubt yourself or your husband for the way your son is , in your eyes and many other eyes hes perfect just the way he is ..


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm confused as to why anyone would say something as naive as that in the first place. How stupid and rude!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## claralouise

awww hun i really feal for you, there are some really ignorant people out there and if you notice a lot are old people who call us ignorant.

hugs to you and jaiden


----------



## sam's mum

:hug: I can't believe anyone would be so ignorant, and so rude :shock:

Sorry you have to put up with people like that. I think you are amazingly strong and Jaiden is perfect :hugs: x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:hugs::hug::hugs:

So sorry you have to encounter such ignorant people! 
I'm fortunate enough to have not encountered this so far and I'm dreading the day I do. Jaiden is gorgeous!! xXx


----------



## oOKayOo

:hugs:

I can relate although my child isnt special needs she has a very large strawberry birth mark on her hand.
I have miss counted the times she has been stared out , people pulling faces that look disgusted, non stop questions and even people that will say ' what the hell is that' 
It hurts like hell but i am beggining to ignore and not look at anyone while i am walking so noone can catch my eye and come over to have a look. Just do what i need to do. And i have even had the ' why didnt you take some sort of test to find out if she had it?'

In no way does this compare but i thought i'd say i know how you feel when it comes to other people being rude :hugs: You are doing such a good job , and it must be so hard for you having no sleep on top of everything.

Hold your head up high , your son is bloody gorgeous! Dont let anyone bring you down :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

It is lovely to see you around!

I am so sorry people are such insensitive idiots. i can only imagine what people say to you - Tom appears normal to everyone who doesnt know, but every local granny still stops to say a stupid comment.

:hugs:


----------



## Mynxie

:hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Your amazing for what you do for him. :hug::hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

firstly, i just want to say that i cant believe Jaiden is already 6 months old! where has the time gone? he is a gorgeous baby, and i am so sorry that you have to put up with the most ignorant people, and hurtful comments. to be honest, they are probably just shocked at how well your coping, and they know they wouldnt be able to if it was them! 
lots of love and hugs xxx :hug: xxx


----------



## Linzi

Honey thats awful, I cant even imagine why it would go through anyones head in the first place, totally out of order.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## glamgirl

I`m sorry to hear what has been said, but you know you should ignore them people. End of the day they do not know what you doing for your LO day in and day out! They haven`t got anything good in their life so maybe they hating! 

You are doing a marvellous job for your son so keep it up!!!!! BIG :hugs:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Your little boy is gorgeous, people can be so insensitive :hug: x


----------



## elles28

Mia is underweight & honestly I have enough of peoples f****in comments oh my she looks like a newborn e.t.c so honestly I cant begin to imagine how you are feeling but as long as your prince is healthy & strong you will keep fighting for him hope he continues to do well :hugs:xx


----------



## charlottecco2

oOKayOo said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I can relate although my child isnt special needs she has a very large strawberry birth mark on her hand.
> I have miss counted the times she has been stared out , people pulling faces that look disgusted, non stop questions and even people that will say ' what the hell is that'
> It hurts like hell but i am beggining to ignore and not look at anyone while i am walking so noone can catch my eye and come over to have a look. Just do what i need to do. And i have even had the ' why didnt you take some sort of test to find out if she had it?'
> 
> In no way does this compare but i thought i'd say i know how you feel when it comes to other people being rude :hugs: You are doing such a good job , and it must be so hard for you having no sleep on top of everything.
> 
> Hold your head up high , your son is bloody gorgeous! Dont let anyone bring you down :hugs:


You definately understand how i feel, it actually got to the point i didn't take jaiden out of his pram as it drawed so much attention (i have his feeding machine in his pram bag and there are lots of tubes that connect him to it)

But now i think, you know what i need to grow a backbone. I am bloody proud of my beautiful baby and if people want to stare at him because of a tube on his face then they can do so,,,,,,why should i hide my baby, just because its visually disturbing to see such a thing??

If you don't like it, then don't look and i need to just tell people to mind their own business, instead of crying. :blush:

Some people are so wrapped up in their perfect little worlds, that they don't realise somethings aren't always "normal" (whatever that is).


Thank you for everyones kind words xxx


----------



## leeanne

I'm so sorry people are rude like that. I agree...if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all.

He's a gorgeous baby hon! 

:hug:


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Dont worry know what you mean xx
I was got an oldest man say to me I didnt deserve children if I couldnt look after them with matilda having her two pots legs and scares on her head xx
I had had enough enoughb and just said do you really think if I had hurt her I would still have her you idoit and its a pity th e doctors and help your bloody face that needs surgery xx (Not that there was anything wrong with him) just got to the point I had had enough xxx
So definatley know what you mean xxxx
Try not to take them to heart and get him out and be proud I do now and will continue to even when Matilda is in a Wheelchair xxx


----------



## Christine33

elles28 said:


> Mia is underweight & honestly I have enough of peoples f****in comments oh my she looks like a newborn e.t.c so honestly I cant begin to imagine how you are feeling but as long as your prince is healthy & strong you will keep fighting for him hope he continues to do well :hugs:xx

i have the same problem. Ali was born weighing only 5ibs 3ozs and i sick to death of people pointing out how little he is. it is so fricking rude......i was sooooo rude to someone the other day, i basically said to her 'it aint a crime having a small baby' and walked off.....

Charlotte - i am so sorry to hear what you are going through. people can be so rude and inconsiderate. you are a wonderful mummy. you and jayden are in my thoughts hun. XXX


----------



## Mamafy

:( ignore them hun, you are brilliant & your bubs is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Angel2Fire

I'm sorry you have to put up with this.

There's this nosey old woman who lives near me, and she was going on at me about how I must get tested to see if the baby has the illness I have... apart from there aren't any test because it isn't genetic. I hate it how people stick their noses in, its absoloutely none of their business.

It sounds like you do a fantastic job with your son, it must be really hard work and these people are obviously just ignorant and rude. *hugs*


----------



## lady3

How freaking rude. This really pisses me off. Sorry you have to deal with such ignorance on a daily basis.


----------



## bex

Hun, i'm so glad to have found someone else on here who's baby is tube fed. We are at the start of our difficult journey and are still trying to get our heads round it all. When Niamh was 2 days old we found out she had pierre robin sequence. She has a cleft palate, small bottom jaw but normal size tongue, which sits far back and often blocks her airway. 
We are lucky in the respect that Niamh will only need to be tube fed for 9-10 months, but its still heartbreaking. We haven't yet learnt how to put the tube back in, so have to go to hospital everytime she pulls it out. 
Its difficult enough dealing with things yourself without having to answer 100's of questions wherever you go. I nearly punched someone in asda last week! some people really don't think before they speak. 
I would never dream of walking up to a stranger with a baby and ask why they have a tube! And if anyone else asks me why shes on oxygen, i might kill them! I feel like saying its a bloody feeding tube you thick ****!
I know Niamh's problems are different to your LO's but i know where your coming from on the feeding front.
Have you found anything good to stick the tube down with? I'm still not great at changing the plasters, it takes 2 of us! Sure we'll get better with practice. 

If you need to vent, PM me.


----------



## Miss_Oblivion

aww hun many hugs. I have come face to face wth some very rude arrogent people who have made rather nasty comments about my ds. I'm actually quite vocal now before i woud just feel terribly upset but now i dont. My skin is as thick as lead now. I'm very pround of my little boy as you are with mia take no notice of people trying to put your babs down. Damian was prem when he was born and was 5 7 and he was soo little but so adorable and cute to me and everyone who knows him


----------

